# Furry Pickup Lines



## Grimfang (May 4, 2008)

That's right.

Scenario: You're a furry and you see another. So you try your luck with a furry pickup line.

Go!

To start off, I'll reuse mine for the 3rd time..
I've got this knot I can't work out.. could you give me a paw?


----------



## Takun (May 4, 2008)

Like stories?  Cause I have a tail for you!


----------



## Dyluck (May 4, 2008)

HEY KID, WANNA YIFF?


----------



## LizardKing (May 4, 2008)

Is that your tail between your legs or are you just pleased to see me?


----------



## Dyluck (May 4, 2008)

Here's one for canines:

Hey babe, do ya like bones? Because I've got a big, juicy one to share with ya...


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (May 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> HEY KID, WANNA YIFF?


Stole my line. D:


----------



## eevachu (May 4, 2008)

Is your fursona a cheetah?  Because you've been running through my mind all day.

Wow.  That one hurt to type.


----------



## Grimfang (May 4, 2008)

I can just hear the unposted facepalms -_-


----------



## Takun (May 4, 2008)

Are those your 27 erected nippledicks or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## Dyluck (May 4, 2008)

Here's one for Takumi:

Hey baby, ya wanna see what's underneath this towel?


----------



## Takun (May 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Here's one for Takumi:
> 
> Hey baby, ya wanna see what's underneath this towel?



It's just more wof wof.


----------



## Fallen (May 4, 2008)

Iz it tiem for hawt yiffz nao?

-_-


----------



## Nocturne (May 4, 2008)

Hello!  Oh, we enjoy the same interests?  We should have lunch.  Here is my number.


----------



## Aden (May 5, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I can just hear the unposted facepalms -_-



Feh, it's a fun and (somewhat) creative topic. Let 'em enjoy themselves.


----------



## Grimfang (May 5, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> Hello!  Oh, we enjoy the same interests?  We should have lunch.  Here is my number.



Ok.. apparently I didn't explain the rules so well, nocturne. Since it is "_Furry_ Pickup Lines", there needs to be some obvious furry reference.

Such as...

An elephant approaches someone from behind: Do you like elephants?

Or..

To a horse: You're really quiet.. just curious, does it have to be peanut butter in the roof of your mouth, or can other things make you open up?


Ok, lame, but it was off the top of my head.

btw, your face :]

/jk

@Aden: Ya.. I started this whole mess. I <3 corny jokes


----------



## Nocturne (May 5, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> An elephant approaches someone from behind: Do you like elephants?



HAHAHAHAHAHA

ok ok

Damn now i cant think of one.  But I stand by my joke!

And are you saying you like elephants?


----------



## Takun (May 5, 2008)

One raccoon to another.

"Was it shiny?"

"What?"

"My heart when you stole it"


awwwww wof wof.


----------



## JavelinChimera (May 5, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> One raccoon to another.
> 
> "Was it shiny?"
> 
> ...



I... I cried a little...


----------



## AlexInsane (May 5, 2008)

Here's a classic:

IT'Z RAPE TIEM NOWZ.


----------



## LobaHuskita (May 5, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> One raccoon to another.
> 
> "Was it shiny?"
> 
> ...



Awwww! That one made me smile


----------



## Grimfang (May 5, 2008)

During an exchange between a mouse and kitty

"I'm tired of playing cat and mouse.. what do you say we head back to my place?"

hurr..


----------



## Aurali (May 5, 2008)

Your a Gryphon/horse/dragon with 6 tentacles?! I'M a cat/wolf/orca with multiple orifices!

we are SOOO compatible


----------



## sateva9822 (May 5, 2008)

A cute leamure scuddles up to you and said "you look pretty"

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pktJqO_YCFc&feature=related


----------



## Stryke (May 5, 2008)

Wow, this thread is win.  Corny jokes are awesome!

I can't think of any right now, but man, are these ever fun to read XD


----------



## Arc (May 5, 2008)

"Hey you! Why don't we discover the deep spiritual secrets of our inner animal souls by having some nice buttsecks?"

I hate myself for typing this...


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 5, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> One raccoon to another.
> 
> "Was it shiny?"
> 
> ...



Awww how cute.


----------



## Dyluck (May 5, 2008)

"So. . . I herd you liek mudkips."


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> "So. . . I herd you liek mudkips."



I would think thats a pickup line for anyone that familiar with the intertubes.


----------



## Dyluck (May 5, 2008)

"So. . . I herd you liek mudkips. . . SEXUALLY."


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> "So. . . I herd you liek mudkips. . . SEXUALLY."



Thats the one we're looking for!


----------



## eevachu (May 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> "So. . . I herd you liek mudkips. . . SEXUALLY."



I'm going to have to use that one when I go frolicking about Anime North as the mudkip ninja. xD


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 5, 2008)

And otter comes up to a bear and says, "Want some tail?"


----------



## Dyluck (May 5, 2008)

One beaver to another:

So, I heard that you like wood...


----------



## Kickapoo (May 5, 2008)

To a babyfur: Hello, I'm Michael Jackson

ouch, there goes my pride


----------



## HiroJudgement (May 6, 2008)

"You're a faggot... SECKSPLZ"

:<


----------



## eternal_flare (May 6, 2008)

"what shall we have for dinner today?"

"You!!!"*Munching on his leg*


----------



## Bokracroc (May 6, 2008)

*LET'S HAVE HOT, ROUGH, UNPROTECTED SEX!*


----------



## TheRedRaptor (May 6, 2008)

Hi... want to be hunted?


----------



## Bokracroc (May 6, 2008)

TheRedRaptor said:


> Hi... want to be hunted?


SURE! WE CAN HAVE HOT, ROUGH, UNPROTECTED SEX!


----------



## JavelinChimera (May 6, 2008)

"Hey, you wouldn't happen to have a place I could bury my bone, would you?"


----------



## Dyluck (May 6, 2008)

I thought of a really good one earlier, but I forgot it.  I'll see if I can remember it later today.


----------



## The Sonic God (May 6, 2008)

Nice paws... wanna hump?


----------



## Takun (May 6, 2008)

Whale to his lover.

"Wanna help me free willy?"

Oh god I crack myself up.


----------



## Dyluck (May 6, 2008)

I remember it now...

"Hey, anybody want to play twister?"


----------



## Stryke (May 6, 2008)

I've heard my yiffin' skills are killer.  Want to die happy?

How much does a polar bear weigh?  Enough to break the ice.  Can I have your number?

If I followed you home, would you keep me?

Your fur looks pretty soft.  Can I have a hands-on demonstration?

You have 206 bones in your body. Do you want another one?

(I know, some of these are terrible...*shoots self*)


----------



## sateva9822 (May 6, 2008)

Hey baby, you hyper and happy to see me? Or is that a massive toumor in your pocket? should I call 911?


----------



## Beastcub (May 6, 2008)

"How much does a polar bear weigh? Enough to break the ice. Can I have your number?

If I followed you home, would you keep me?"

i like those
and the raccoon and a shiny heart

(PS as a female fur here i like the awwww factor pick-up lines not the nasty ones as i'd bitch slap if any one told me them in person)


----------



## joshstory (May 6, 2008)

Bad one on the way...

What's cookin', furry lookin'?

I heard fur was in this season.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (May 6, 2008)

'Hey, what's ruffling your fur?'

Or, 'Hey, wanna ruffle my fur?'


----------



## Thietogreth (May 6, 2008)

Perrrsia: Me-ow =3

...rather simple isn't it...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 6, 2008)

"Did someone mention something about burying a bone? Like mine in you?"


----------



## LobaHuskita (May 6, 2008)

Ok, this is definately going to hurt me

Can you maybe turn on the air conditioning? Cause I'm in heat right now...

*twitch* >__o


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (May 7, 2008)

Loba: XD That was hilarious!

"My crest aint the only thing on me thats long, hard and big."


----------



## gunnerboy (May 7, 2008)

nom......
NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM!!


----------



## Nocturne (May 7, 2008)

Your head's wagging no, but your tail's wagging yes.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 7, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> Your head's wagging no, but your tail's wagging yes.



Lol I like that one ^^


----------



## TheRedRaptor (May 8, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> SURE! WE CAN HAVE HOT, ROUGH, UNPROTECTED SEX!



No... you are the wrong gender.


"Your pheromones tell my nose that you are in season"


----------



## traum (May 9, 2008)

-ass sniff-


----------



## Wait Wait (May 9, 2008)

WHY HELLO THERE I SEE THAT YOU ARE SNIFFING MY BUTT WANT TO GO BACK TO MY PLACE


----------



## Icarus (May 11, 2008)

Where the heck are the scalie pick-ups? XD

(To dragons with feathery wings)
Is the astral plane missing an angel?
(To Dragons)
My horns aren't the -only- things that are big on my body.


(To snake-types)
I'll show you a place where you can shed your skin ;} .
How far did you say you can unhinge your jaws again?

(To lizards)
How 'bout you slither up to a -real- reptile?

(To raptors)
Clever girl...

(To T-Rex, Allosaurus, etc)
*looks at arms* need some assistance?
Luck be a lady tonight that I'm a leg person!


----------



## lobosabio (May 21, 2008)

I'm in heat.  Are you?

My yiffy sense is tingling...


----------



## Raniko (May 21, 2008)

"You're one horse I'd like to mount."

I dunno, I tried.


----------



## Umbreona (May 23, 2008)

Your mouth is saying "No" but your tail is saying "Yes".


----------



## Grimfang (May 23, 2008)

Haha.. these are good, but I'm seeing re-runs now :/


----------



## shadowedskunk (May 26, 2008)

hey there... wanna go somplace and break the ten commandments with me sometime?


----------



## Umbreona (May 26, 2008)

Hey there stud, you provide the pole and I will provide the dancing.


----------



## RainsongGryphon (May 26, 2008)

May as well take a shot at this:

(applicable to anything with wings)
"Care to join the mile high club?"

(applicable to most canids, some gryphons and certain dragons)
"How about you and me tie the knot together."


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 26, 2008)

Hey i got a couple nuts to play with, wanna join me?  xD, meh, just sprung to mind.


----------



## runner (Jul 20, 2008)

ok i suck at this but here goes (gets gun ready to put in mouth)

so u like fish and chips how about yiff and chip

(shoots self)


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 20, 2008)

Actually just plain fish and chips would work if your fursona was a fish.

One of mine's a shark, actually.


----------



## XoPp (Jul 20, 2008)

gunnerboy said:


> nom......
> NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM!!



i'd fall for that one.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 20, 2008)

My ass in hungry >:[ !


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Jul 20, 2008)

to a lemur: "I like to move it, if you know what I mean."


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

err, erm hi. sorry to have wasted your time (runs off)


----------



## SuperKitsune13 (Jul 22, 2008)

Here's one i saw somewhere :3




Hey baby, your daddy must've been a cookie

Cause i could nom you alllll night ;3


----------



## xKagex (Jul 22, 2008)

Stryke said:


> If I followed you home, would you keep me?
> 
> You have 206 bones in your body. Do you want another one?



OMG! these two made me laugh so hard.
I'm so using "If I followed you home, would you keep me?" when I go on the furry cruise. cuz ironically enough, since humans have animals as pets, furries seem to have humans as pets. (or at least that's how it seems with the people trying to claim me) so I could soooo use this line since I'm a non-fur.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 22, 2008)

I gotta go doodie :B .


----------



## Pronema (Jul 22, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> One raccoon to another.
> 
> "Was it shiny?"
> 
> ...



Ah, that is a great one.



JavelinChimera said:


> "Hey, you wouldn't happen to have a place I could bury my bone, would you?"



That was the first facepalm for me in this thread.



Icarus said:


> (To raptors)
> Clever girl...



I got that.  Then I had to bang my head against my desk.

My own:

Got nuts?


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 22, 2008)

So this was something that went right along with a conversation I was having, but someone laughed and said it was a wonderful pick-up line..

If ever in a conversation about drawing/openCanvas "Oooh, can you draw the cock?"


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 6, 2008)

you know when I was a kid I never learned how to tie a knot, care to show me?


----------



## JamestheDoc (Aug 6, 2008)

"Whoa, I do believe my canid nose picks up the scent of a bitch... a bitch in heat..."

"Hey there, wanna 'tie the knot' with me?"

"I'm an artist, lemme mark you."

"I can lap at more than water like that with this tongue..."

"How about you, me, and some peanut butter where it counts?"


----------



## Belladonna Starfire (Aug 6, 2008)

I may not be a horse but I defiantly know how to ride. What do you say head to my place so I can jump your bones.


----------



## Telnac (Aug 6, 2008)

My pickup lines aren't all that exciting, but that's more because of my approach to dating more than anything else.  So if I saw a fur I was attracted to, my line would be something like this:

"Hey, cool form!  How do you like mine?"

No, it won't get me laid... but it'll hopefully be a good conversation starter.  I take things slow.  Rushing things only leads to a string of meaningless yiff partners.  I'm a bit old for that.

(Not that I'm too old to do the deed quite frequently... only that I'm old enough that the novelty of having a new partner every week has long since worn off.)


----------



## Midnight Folfy (Sep 23, 2017)

Every time i see these jokes, for some reason i keep thinking Tucker from Red VS Blue is gonna come around the corner and say "Bow Chicka Bow Wow" lol


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 23, 2017)

Hey, do you want to go to dinner with me tonight? By the way I'm furry but I swear not all furries are freaks it's just some of them but it's just a vocal minority and most furries are totally fine they're just fans of cartoons and nothing pornographic at all don't listen to all the bad reputation believe me


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 23, 2017)

(I like necroposts by the way)


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 23, 2017)

.... People don't read the rules, I see.


----------



## Crimcyan (Sep 25, 2017)

NO PICK UP LINE REQUIRED, sorry if this breaks any rule, I tried to censor


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Sep 26, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> .... People don't read the rules, I see.


Eh... So long as it's relevant, I see no reason to nuke it from orbit.

Thus far, there's an obvious one that people here have overlooked:
"Hey, got/want wood for sheep?"


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 28, 2017)

Here are some common ones I've seen, many of which have been DMed to me.

"so you're a femboy huh? looking for a master?"
"hey slut"
"want ur hole filled?"
"come here and lick my sheath clean?"
"will you be my pet?"


None of them work. But they're very popular.


----------



## Filter (Oct 2, 2017)

Wanna go for walkies?


----------



## Amiir (Oct 2, 2017)

Fuck me in the ass
^ This one always gets me laid. CHADS _HATE_ HIM


----------



## sbm1990 (Oct 2, 2017)

"We're gonna fuck like rabbits tonight. ;3"


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 6, 2017)

As a skunk: 

"Hey there, come here oft-...where ya goin?"


----------



## Inkblooded (Oct 8, 2017)

*Are you a macro fetish writer? Because you're making me big*


----------



## Yoder (Jun 26, 2020)

Woof


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 26, 2020)

Yoder said:


> Woof



Awoo?


----------



## Punji (Jun 26, 2020)

Even as a raccoon I'm not one for trash and filth, but for you baby I could get a little dirty.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 26, 2020)

As a human to a furry:  I haven't shaved for three whole months. 
I'll leave _that_ to your_ imagination_.


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Jun 27, 2020)

Heres some  

Hey cutie wanna go back to my place and we can howl all night long 

I hear your into puppy play ? Well we could go back to my place and do some heavy petting.


----------



## Isbjørn (Feb 17, 2022)

Hey furball! I don’t know if I want to mount you on my mantle or just mount you!


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 17, 2022)

I'm going to vomit.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 17, 2022)

Are you a YCH? Because I can see myself being in you


----------



## Isbjørn (Feb 17, 2022)

Chomby said:


> I'm going to vomit.


That would only work if it was a dog furry.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 18, 2022)

"Do you like fish sticks?"



Grimfang said:


> That's right.
> 
> Scenario: You're a furry and you see another. So you try your luck with a furry pickup line.
> 
> ...



Woof.
Hello, 21-year-old me.

I started this thread a lifetime ago.


----------



## Khafra (Feb 19, 2022)

Chomby said:


> I'm going to vomit.


Hawt


----------



## Fcomega121 (Feb 19, 2022)

Protogen to protogen they say: "hey b4b3! You turn me on! ;}"


----------



## BadRoy (Mar 12, 2022)

For male rams and goats: "My other horn's pretty big too (¬‿¬)"
For male snakez: "You know, my blood's feeling pretty warm right now (¬‿¬)"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 12, 2022)

You are the UwU to my OwO.


----------

